# 12-Inch Cylinder Fan drywall dust



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never used one but I'd think you'd be better off with a powered drywall sander - they hook up to some type of vacuum.

here's an example - https://herbertdrywalltools.com/about


----------



## Dave_H55 (Apr 5, 2012)

This hand sander paired with a shop vac with a good filter bag is amazing.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00097D2K4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

With careful sanding you get almost zero dust. 
Dave


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The circular fan will only draw air immediately around the perimeter and will send it to who knows where? If you set it in a doorway pointing outwardly, you will have better results if you use plastic taped to the door frame and to the fan frame to create a negative atmosphere in the room. Make sure your neighbors like sheetrock dust first.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

The sander that Dave posted is the ticket. Works great. I even use it on walls that I am ready to paint to remove imperfections in the paint.
They are available in the big box stores if you don't want to order on line.


----------



## mbrando1994 (Mar 28, 2015)

This could be used to set up a negative air system, you want to tape off all doors to the room you're working in, and set up the fan to exhaust out a window. Make sure to cut holes in the center of each or one doorway with a small flap so you can verify the direction of air flow. You're successful when the flap is pulled in towards the room you're working, and just like that, negative air!


----------

